# Show us your Arrows!



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have seen some Sharp Looking Arrows lately, with all the new wraps out there and folks that crest there own, and all the bright colors out there know, I bet there are a lot of Great looking Arrows out there, take some photos and show them off!! We would like to see what people are making out there!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Over the last 2 years shooting Field in 4 states, I don't remember but one archer who had wraps on his arrows. Of course everything on him and his bow was orange, so it wasn't a big surprise. :wink:

Maybe, it's just the group I shoot regularly with, but "dressed up" arrows don't seem to be to popular around here.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I got wraps on my field arrows but nothing fancey just plain white wraps with real red 1.87 Flex Fletch


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I got wraps on my field arrows but nothing fancey just plain white wraps with real red 1.87 Flex Fletch


Never even noticed that you were using wraps. If I start using wraps will it make me shoot as good as you.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Never even noticed that you were using wraps. If I start using wraps will it make me shoot as good as you.


I didn't shoot them 2 years ago. Just switched to em his past year... You dont want to shoot like me..... I miss....more than I like.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I didn't shoot them 2 years ago. Just switched to em his past year... You dont want to shoot like me..... I miss....more than I like.


Don't make me laugh. :wink:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I spent extra time and money and had wraps made up, spent almost a whole day making up 6 of the best lookin arrows ever to pass over spring steel.

They flew nice and straight and when they hit the target.... 5 X's.... perfect..........then the target fell over and bent all 5.

Now i just slap any 3 fletchings on and the target never falls over.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GATOR-EYE said:


> I spent extra time and money and had wraps made up, spent almost a whole day making up 6 of the best lookin arrows ever to pass over spring steel.
> 
> They flew nice and straight and when they hit the target.... 5 X's.... perfect..........then the target fell over and bent all 5.
> 
> Now i just slap any 3 fletchings on and the target never falls over.:wink:


It was all that extra KE that turned the target over.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gosh*



X Hunter said:


> I didn't shoot them 2 years ago. Just switched to em his past year... You dont want to shoot like me..... I miss....more than I like.


Oh, X-Hunter! No mercy from this group:wink:


----------

